# Meow! I'm new.



## Luce (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi! I'm a newbie to this website and my name is Lucy! I have two gorgeous cats. One black and white female, and one tabby brown male.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Lucy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Lucy! Post pictures of your kitties in the Meet My Kitty section too


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome
Hope you enjoy it here.
:2kitties nekitty :kittyturn


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome rcat


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2005)

*Into*

Thought I better introduce myself since I have already stepped into a controversial discussion going on in another thread. 
My name is CJ. I have been breeding for over 6 years now. Persians are my first love, but I also enjoy Minskins and Napoleons. My cattery is and stays small. I only have 2 female breeders and 2 males. I also have 3 altered domestics. 
It is so nice being on a forum where people can discuss subjects without name calling. 
CJ


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the Boards.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Welcome! Pics needed! :lol:


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome Luce and CJ! OH boy ANOTHER White kitty! I LUV white kitties!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

WELCOME!!!


----------

